# Requested Sticky Files.



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Got a PM request for some of our currently updated sticky files Here are the latest versions of my pdfs on the 18 things that helped accelerate my learning curve, and another on making a living with CNC.

I've asked Stick to post the link to his great collection of pdfs on routing and router safety.

Anyone have something they'd like to share here?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*the link to the set of introductory files....*


----------

